# Blue Berry oscars...



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

are they dyed like parrot fish?? ya know... raised in colored water only to loose all color as time goes by ??


----------



## Cichlidman (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes they are. 
I for one think fish have feelings and should not be colored or tattooed.
I happen to love fish as well as all Gods creations.
Man will have to answer for trying to recreate what nature made. 

I think we have plenty of beautiful wild fish without changing them in a lab.
Somewhere between 1300 and 1900 species of cichlids alone. 
How many can you keep?
I may be wrong but I think about 25,000 species of fish.

Sorry but a sore subject with me. Line breed for deeper color is fine but to dye or geneticly change a fish is wrong.


----------



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

wow... i can tell lol


----------

